# NEED ADVICE on fishing boat!



## danreg99 (Sep 1, 2003)

My girlfriends dad's best friend has a 1994 Spectrum 18 foot super sport for sale. He is the original owner of the boat. In 1995 he put an hour meter on it and to the date it only has 120 hours on it. It is a 4 cylinder 4.3 liter I/O w/ a stainless prop. It has been stored indoors all of the time. Having seen the boat it has a couple scratches on it from docks and so forth but besides that it is immaculate.The boat does not leak at all and has maintenance done on it every year. He is old and cannot load and unload by himself, he is throwing in everything. It comes with the following
1. 5 pedistal seats
2. Eagle fish finder
3. Gps
4. Extra prop
5. Custom full boat canvas ( for sun, $800 custom made)
6. 2 downriggers
7. Transom for kicker motor
8. Galvanized trailer
9. Livewell
10. Weather radio(new)
11. life jackets
12. Custom tarp
13. etc, rod holders, pretty much everything but rods

He is an old military guy who is anal about his boat. He vacuumed it out and washed it after every outing. He is asking $8,000 for it but said I can have it for $7,000. This sounds like a good deal to me. I would rather spend $7000 on a nice spectrum than $7000 on a Mediocre Lund.

If anyone has any advice or would like to see pictures I would appreciate it. Thanks!
danreg99


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

Do you like the boat??? will it work for your fishing needs?? Do you think you are getting a good buy???

If the answers are yes....get the damn boat!


----------

